# ~Method~ How Many Are There?



## endofdaworld (Dec 31, 2010)

Here is a Challenge. 
Who can name the most Method's for solving any puzzle (E.g 3x3, 2x2, 4x4, 5x5, Square-1 etc) The one who can name the most by the end of this week (Sunday 2nd January) will win a mystery prize 



P.S These methods have got to be real -.-

Edit - Everyone is allowed TWO (2) entries 

Use them wisely 


Edit - *All Methods must be able to solve the entire cube/puzzle*, and can be found if "google'd" or "youtube'd" or"Searched" and sorry I made this thread without thinking much about it :\ Any questions asked I will answer.


*REMEMBER THERE IS A PRIZE UP FOR GRABS FOR THE PERSON WHO CAN NAME THE MOST METHODS FOR ANY PUZZLE BY Tuesday 4th of January 2011 !!!*

Edit - Ok this Challenge will start again. I will give everyone until Tuesday 4th of January 2011. 
BUT there is now one extra rule. 
- Once a method has been mentioned by someone, you cannot add it to your list.


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 31, 2010)

Pyraminx: Oka yt style, Oka Oka style, LBL with skips, LBL with algs, Petrus, Backbone, Polish V, Face permute, Major permute 
3x3: Triangular Francisco, TICT, LBL, Waterman, Roux, Petrus, CFOP, ZB (or you could split them into the individual methods that this was derived from), VHF2L + COLL, Heise, random corner first methods 
2x2: LBL, L+CLL, EG, SS, EFOTA, Ortega, Sortega, Blocktega 
Prize? 

Edit: Inb4 copy + paste.


----------



## endofdaworld (Dec 31, 2010)

Tim Major said:


> Prize?


 
This is a secret prize which will be revealed on Sunday night (Austrlian time...whatever it is...+10 hours?)
everyone has only one entry so I only count the first post.


----------



## Dacuba (Dec 31, 2010)

Reduction

win?


----------



## Tim Major (Dec 31, 2010)

Aww..... only one entry? And everyone can copy mine. Btw, I know loads more 
And they have to be real? I could invent one on the spot, doesn't stop it being real.
I didn't list 3BLD methods -.-'


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

bump


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

3x3x3-



Spoiler



1. CFOP
2. LBL
3. Petrus
4. Roux
5. ZZ
6. MGLS
7. Fred (CPLS/2GLL)
8. Heise
9. FreeFOP
10. Ortega
11. Waterman
12. L2L4
13. Seth
14. 8355
15. Edges First stuff.
16. Belt
17. Sandwich



I didn't include all the LL methods, since they don't solve the whole cube. I should be able to think of more...


----------



## Forte (Jan 1, 2011)

1. MeePLL


----------



## alkanova (Jan 1, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> And everyone can copy mine.



Exactly now someone wait until the last minute then take the names from everybody else's posts and put them in his. You might not be the only one doing it, so you'll have to refresh fast, add whatever you don't have on your list and that other person has on his and repost again.Now if everybody did that it would be Speedposting!


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 1, 2011)

alkanova said:


> Exactly now someone wait until the last minute then take the names from everybody else's posts and put them in his. You might not be the only one doing it, so you'll have to refresh fast, add whatever you don't have on your list and that other person has on his and repost again.Now if everybody did that it would be Speedposting!


 
Thanks for the enlightening post, I'm sure no one else got the gist of it.


----------



## alkanova (Jan 1, 2011)

lol, I have the talent of stating the obvious. But come on , I am sure everyone just wants to test their knowledge and share it. They wouldn't do this.That's why we have 3 participant in 15 hours... *cough*the rest are still researching*cough*


----------



## PowerCuber (Jan 1, 2011)

This is a very poorly designed contest...

3x3
1. CFOP
2. Roux
3. Petrus
4. COLL
5. EPLL
6. ZBLL
7. Corners first
8. Beginners

4x4:
9. K4
10. Yau
11. Reduction

Pyraminx
12. Oka

2x2:
13. Ortega
14. Guimond


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 1, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> P.S These methods have got to be real -.-


 
Just to clear things up, would you have to be able to provide at least some documentation, or could it be a legitimate method that you've made up, but haven't posted anywhere? I mean if you could actually provide the steps, then it's a real method, right?

Also, does this mean whole methods, or do you count different sub-steps


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> Just to clear things up, would you have to be able to provide at least some documentation, or could it be a legitimate method that you've made up, but haven't posted anywhere? I mean if you could actually provide the steps, then it's a real method, right?
> 
> Also, does this mean whole methods, or do you count different sub-steps


 
I've added the extra info...you can go look and compete now if you want.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> 17. Sandwich


 
Sandwich? Are you sure that is a real method?


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> Sandwich? Are you sure that is a real method?


 
[WIKI]Sandwich[/Wiki]


----------



## Vinny (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah seriously how is this whole thing supposed to work? Everybody can just copy previous entries... and we have search engines...


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

Vinny said:


> Yeah seriously how is this whole thing supposed to work? Everybody can just copy previous entries... and we have search engines...


 
I'm well aware of all the various resources everyone is open to. But I just told you that it will end on Sunday, I did not say when, nor will I say it now. I will end this little competition when I think the time is right and whoever names the most methods, within TWO posts, regardless of how the methods were gathered, will win a prize.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 1, 2011)

I suppose it doesn't matter, you didn't set any rules.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> I suppose it doesn't matter, you didn't set any rules.


 
Alrite fine.. What type of rules would you prefer? If you come up with some I will make a new thread and close this one


----------



## Fire Cuber (Jan 1, 2011)

2x2 : ortega, eg, lbl, ofota, guimond,

3x3 : cfop, petrus, roux, lbl, tony fisher, ZB, ZZ, VH, Winter variaton, Multislotting,

4x4 : redux, sandwich, K4, yau method


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 1, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> Alrite fine.. What type of rules would you prefer? If you come up with some I will make a new thread and close this one


 
I don't care as I'm not in this game, but perhaps the only rule is you can't use other posts as a reference.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

*OK THE CHALLENGE STARTS HERE *

Remember - Once a method has been mentioned no one else can repeat it and add it to their list. 
- Everyone is still eligible for two entries and 
- All Methods must be *real* (Can be found on Youtube, Google, etc)
- The method must be able to completely solve the puzzle.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 1, 2011)

1. CFOP
2. LBL
3. Petrus
4. Roux
5. ZZ
6. MGLS
7. Fred (CPLS/2GLL)
8. Heise
9. FreeFOP
10. Ortega
11. Waterman
12. L2L4
13. Seth
14. 8355
15. Edges First stuff.
16. Belt
17. Sandwich

What's my prize?


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

Cyrus C. said:


> What's my prize?


 
Competition has not ended  sorry but someone may still be able to come up with more different methods than you


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's a REAL and fully functional method to solve all puzzles. One size fits all!
*"Throw against the wall and assemble back."* (or slowly dismantle. ur choice)
Il give u my address whr u can ship the prize .. hahaha 
jk.
--------------
Is this a valid signature: PLL 19/21


----------



## Viv95 (Jan 1, 2011)

Everybody except 2 have missed out the Heise method.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 1, 2011)

bleading stickers


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2011)

Spoiler



2x2:


Spoiler



1.)	Ortega
2.)	Sortega
3.)	OrtegaZB
4.)	CLL
5.)	LBL
6.)	Guimond
7.)	Blockbuilding (loooooool)
8.)	EG
9.)	OFOTA
10.)	Waterman
11.)	VOP
12.)	SOAP
13.)	SS



3x3:


Spoiler



14.)	CFOP
15.)	LBL
16.)	8355
17.)	Belt
18.)	Fisher
19.)	JTLE
20.)	Tripod
21.)	ZZ
22.)	Human Thistlethwaite (That's a pain to spell.)
23.)	CFCE
24.)	Roux
25.)	Triangular Francisco
26.)	Salvia
27.)	Sandwich
28.)	PCMS
29.)	FRED (partial method)
30.)	Muggles (partial method)
31.)	ZB
32.)	Keyholing (technique)
33.)	Heise
34.)	L2L4
35.)	VH (partial method)
36.)	Petrus
37.)	Sexy Method (<3)
38.)	Waterman
39.)	CF



3x3 BLD


Spoiler



40.)	Old Pochmann
41.)	3 Old Pochmanns (trolololo)
42.)	BH
43.)	DIADEM
44.)	M2 (partial method)
45.)	R2 (partial method)
46.)	TuRBo



4x4 & Big Cubes


Spoiler



47.)	K4
48.)	Reduction
49.)	Z4
50.)	Sandwich
51.)	Cage
52.)	KBCM
53.)	Akimoto
54.)	Yau



Pyraminx


Spoiler



55.)	FP
56.)	WO
57.)	Odder
58.)	Polish V
59.)	LBL
60.)	Oka (YouTube)
61.)	Backbone
62.)	Oka (Oka)
63.)	Petrus



Magic


Spoiler



64.)	“Beginner’s”
65.)	“Advanced”



Master magic


Spoiler



66.)	Ooms
67.)	Pochmann’s Method [COLOR=”white"](SIX EASY FLIPS ON THE RIGHT HAND SIDE)[/COLOR]



360


Spoiler



68.)	SHAKEY SHAKE OOH I GOT ONE
69.)	Physics > gravity, the legitimate method



Skewb


Spoiler



70.)	Chris Bird’s one-algorithm method
71.)	Thom/Meep
72.)	U-corners  Centres  D-corners



Sq-1


Spoiler



73.)	Vandenbergh
74.)	Shellie



Clock


Spoiler



75.)	Mr. Pochmann’s speedsolving method



Megaminx


Spoiler



76.)	As a 3x3. But not with slice moves. Loooooool.





And I think that sums it up.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 1, 2011)

Whoa, that's a lot. Btw, check #67 in Master Magic.


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 1, 2011)

3x3x3
Flying Crane Method
LBl Method
Fridich Method
Roux
Hotdog method
Petrus Method
8355 method
Fish Method
Lottery method


4x4x4
Reduction Method
Addition Method
Division Method
Multiplication Method
k4 
sandwich method


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 1, 2011)

Okay, here's what I've got that hasn't been posted:

3x3 

Ofapel (corners first method)
Ortega (Yes, it's a 3x3 method too
Pure corners first (CLL)
The Ultimate solution for the rubik's cube (an edges first method)
God's number
The JAA method (if you search the forums, you'll find it)
KwS method (sort of like belt, but not really)
Orient first method
Columns first (Salvia style f2l pairs, corners, then Last 8 edges)
Salgado method (It's like Roux, but bad. Basically it's solve 2 1x2x3 blocks, solve the corners, FD and BD edges, then ELL)
Mosie Method (I believe it's like the JAA method, but with the steps in a different order)

big cubes
Standler
Columns first (It's a columns first approach to cage)
blockbuilding

Orb-it:
red and orange on the top and bottom, green and blue on the middle then permute beads to correct layers.

Gigaminx and Teraminx:
Reduction
Gigacage

Yeah... that's all I've got. There aren't too many more I can think of except maybe advanced layer-by-layer where you solve more than one edge at a time.
I've got a personal method that I haven't shared, but there's no documentation for it.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jan 1, 2011)

Gods algorthm. Do I get a prize? =P


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2011)

somerandomkidmike said:


> 3x3
> Mosie Method (I believe it's like the JAA method, but with the steps in a different order)\



This was a flop. I know this because I created it.
No algorithms were posted ever for it because I never finished.
MOSIE stands for Middle layer, Orient Corners, Separate and permute corners, Initial edge permutation (for the first layer), ELL.

This doesn't count considering it was never finished nor implemented.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 1, 2011)

At the moment I would have to say *Ranzha V. Emodrach* is winnning, but there is still a few more days, and someone might just outshine you.  Good Luck!

ALSO
If a method has already been mentioned after I said *OK THE CHALLENGE STARTS HERE * please DO NOT add those methods to you list, as I will NOT count them when I decide the winner.


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 1, 2011)

endofdaworld said:


> ALSO
> If a method has already been mentioned after I said *OK THE CHALLENGE STARTS HERE * please DO NOT add those methods to you list, as I will NOT count them when I decide the winner.


 
By making that rule, you made it impossible for anyone else to win besides Ranzha...wonderfully designed comp here


anyway, @ Ranzha, the VH method is not a partial method, it is a full method, VH method includes both VHF2L and COLL: http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/vh/vh


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2011)

uberCuber said:


> By making that rule, you made it impossible for anyone else to win besides Ranzha...wonderfully designed comp here


Yeah, even as the "potential winner", this is stupid. Each person should have submitted entries via PM. This system is defunct. I decided to make it difficult to beat me, not to sweep. xP



uberCuber said:


> anyway, @ Ranzha, the VH method is not a partial method, it is a full method, VH method includes both VHF2L and COLL: http://www.cubestation.co.uk/cs2/index.php?page=3x3x3/vh/vh


Hm, I thought that VH was only used from the last pair onward. Cross --> First three pairs --> VHF2L --> COLL --> EPLL.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 1, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Hm, I thought that VH was only used from the last pair onward. Cross --> First three pairs --> VHF2L --> COLL --> EPLL.


 
K'rekt!


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 1, 2011)

Shortey said:


> K'rekt!


 
Therefore, ubercuber, I was right in saying it was a partial method, as it only solves a part of the cube. You still must do work before implementing VH.

Also, I think Morten's a pretty cool guy.

Oh, and @Cyrus (in the next post, that is), that's just mean.


----------



## Kirjava (Jan 1, 2011)

The person who knows the most methods will not win this contest.


----------



## Shortey (Jan 1, 2011)

Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Also, I think Morten's a pretty cool guy.


 
lolwut


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, this was posted just in time for dumbest thread of 2010.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 2, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> Wow, this was posted just in time for dumbest thread of 2010.


 
Sweett =)


----------



## Ranzha (Jan 2, 2011)

I do believe that this thread has been enough.


----------

